

Startups, Fix Your Blog Links - jazzychad
http://blog.jazzychad.net/2012/05/28/startups-fix-your-blog-links.html

======
rcknight
Definitely agree that this is an issue, it often bugs me ... but the site
linked presents the same problem, why can't i click my way to jazzychad.net?

Jazzychad - Fix Your Blog Links ;)

~~~
jazzychad
This is true, there's not a direct link from my blog to my homepage... however
I think that personal blogs fit it a different category. I'm not trying to
sell my readers anything (except opinionated advice!), but the argument could
be made that I am selling myself as the product.

At least you can click your way there through the "About" link in the header,
albeit that _is_ two clicks.

Edit: Ok, after lots of people calling me out on this, I've added a link to my
homepage in the nav section :)

~~~
rcknight
I did notice that after my reply ... still, the main page tells me at least as
much about you as your about page, and I often want to find out more about the
author of an article I enjoyed, you are indeed the product!

------
borski
Rather than linking to the homepage, we chose to make sure we linked to our
relevant About page. <http://blog.tinfoilsecurity.com>

~~~
netfire
The whole navigation when on your blog seems confusing. If you click on the
logo while on the blog, you get the blog home, but if you click the about
link, you are taken to the main site with similar navigation (and a similar
looking logo/layout). You really don't get the feeling that you've left the
blog site.

Wouldn't it be simpler and much more straightforward to just add a blog link
to both your blog and your main site, make your blog look like your main site
and make the logo link to your main site. After all, isn't your blog part of
your main site?

Also, when you click on your profile link on the right of your blog you get a
posterous profile page. Seems like that should link to the about page as well.

~~~
borski
I've updated the blog header a bit to have the logo take you to the home page
and have a Blog link just for the blog.

Heh, it's not actually part of the "main site"; we're using Posterous for the
blog, but I'm really happy you think it is part of it -- means my CSS hacks
have worked. :)

~~~
netfire
Yes the subdomain is different, but they both share the same domain (that's
what I meant by site) and both have to deal with the same thing--your company.
Seems like they should as close to one another in look and feel (and
navigation) as possible.

------
kenrikm
I had exactly the same issue with the flattr blog. I tried flattr.net then got
to flattr.com but it was a pain and involved me typing in the URL. Bad! Anyway
big +1.

------
degenerate
This is my biggest pet peeve on the entire internet. It seems no matter how
intelligent and creative some people are, they always screw this up.

It's like when someone has bad breath, but online. You really don't want to
mention it...

------
scott_hardy
I actually thought the exact same thing when I was browsing the Flattr blog. I
spent a good 10 seconds looking for a link to the real site before giving up
and manually changing the URL.

------
languagehacker
I wonder if JazzyChad would have used Flattr's blog as an example, or written
this post at all, if Flattr hadn't made it to the front page six hours before
this was posted.

~~~
jazzychad
I would not have. Their link on HN was the straw that broke my back and
finally pushed me to write my post. In fact, I say as much in the post :)

------
kapilkale
There's a secondary reason for this: SEO. If your blog gets links from other
blogs, you'll want that link juice to flow back to your main site for Google
rankings.

------
firefoxman1
I thought "YES! Please!" as soon as I saw the post title. It's one of those
things that always annoyed me, but not enough to say anything about it.

------
cvanderlinden
Thanks for this post. I thought I was the only one getting a little upset
about this.

